# just realized something



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i am the type of guy that is always telling other guys i hunt with that they need to keep bowhunting to the basics like it was suspose to be done. no sights, fansy rests, releases, fancy compounds with all sorts of let off, carbon arrows, scent lok, lures, mechanical broadheads, etc............................. and then today when i was telling one of them this stuff he made me realize something i never really thought of he asked what i used for broadheads so i told him the reages and i love them then he said well what about keeping it basic? so i guess im guilty of doing something i talked highly against. needless to say i unscrewed them from my arrows as soon as i got home and put the fixed blades back on.

any others out there that think bowhunting has gotten to "high tech" and should be back to the basics?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

jake, I say that when technology lets you advance, then you should advance...

If you go old school, great, if not, great... neither stand higher or lower on my scale of respect... honestly, I don't think I've killed anything other than fish with my bow.. like I've told ya, i'm not out to kill, i'm out to escape society :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Jake looks like we cannot hunt anymore you old school weirdo


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

you 2 cant hit anything anyway :lol: shotgun or rifle im with you guys with the advance when you can just not with my bow and i hit ALOT better with no sites


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

trapper_2 said:


> and i hit ALOT better with no sites


sounds like a fun challenge...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont hit better then people with sites but i no one way we could make a fun challenge out of it. a secret lake with lots more gar then the lake you go to has see who hits more of them :lol: these are all 40in plus fish


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

if i remember right i think i out shot you jake :lol: you and alex cant hit, only when you close your eyes 8)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

in size but not numbers


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

ok when bowhuntin i will take the 200class whitie and you can have all the does you want 8)


----------

